# General > Upcoming Events >  Tarata Medium Range and 22LR Field Shoot

## Gillie

The Tarata Medium Range event will be held on a property outside of Tarata, in Taranaki on the 21st and 22nd of November. This event involves a centre fire course on the Saturday and a rim fire course on the Sunday. The centre fire course will be broken down into a Hunter class (25 shots, targets out to ~300m) and an Open class (50 shots, targets out to 600m). We will allow calibres up to 300WinMag for the centre fire event. The rim fire event will be strictly limited to 22LR only and will involve some moving targets and longer distance targets, although the majority of targets will be between 10m and ~80m. Competitors will complete the courses in squads of three or four. Limited entries to both events.

Still have quite a few details to sort out with this event and I will announce those details closer to the date. For example I am thinking about making the centre fire open class an unlimited round count and just use time limits and round count to score - see how that changes people approaches to stages!  :Grin:  

Also a large proportion of the funds raised from this event will go to the Taranaki Sporting Shooter Hub (name to be confirmed)  a new range facility we are looking at here in Taranaki. 

Get in touch with myself if you are interested in coming along for one or both days for the Tarata event. Entries are only valid once they have been confirmed by myself or one of the other organisers. 

Feel free to check out the facebook page for announcements and the youtube channel for videos. I'll post updates here as well. Of course any queries just get in touch.  :Thumbsup: 

Tarata Video from a couple of years ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOlaxWVGang




Mentions:
 @bikerblokee,  @Philipo,  @Bagheera,  @PERRISCICABA,  @ChrisF

----------


## ebf

You should have taken video of the weather last year  :Thumbsup: 

Awesome event and very friendly hosts.

Round count idea sounds interesting...

----------


## Gillie

The main problem with the round count idea is it fundamentally takes a big step away from the "hunters" mind set: it is the first shot that counts... 

As I discussed it with @scoped having unlimited shots allows the competitors to choose their own round count. The people that want to pull the trigger heaps will be able to do so, the people that want to focus on the precision element can do so, the people that may not have their drop data sorted will get more opportunity to make up for this (within the time limits of course), and unlimited round count will also force the experienced competitors to make a choice under the time limit to continue with a target they are missing or move onto another target while they still have time.

Anyways still thinking about it. Any input would be welcome though.

----------


## ebf

Having the option of firing multiple shots would benefit newbies. With the first couple of your shoots I found it to be a significant learning curve... Maybe look at scoring where first shot hit counts more, and subsequent shots progressively less ? so you still only have one scoring shot, but can use multiple attempts to get that scoring shot. Max 3 shots, scores of 10, 6 & 4 ?

The element of deciding to keep shooting or use time elsewhere would add a very good strategic thinking component.

While most competitors are hunters, some are not. At the moment I am pretty much 100% focussed on target shooting, this form of comp to me is just target shooting on a more dynamic and challenging course than I typically get.

I guess the other option would be to allow people to enter in a "practise mode" where they have unlimited rounds and get some help from other competitors to get their shit sorted...

----------


## gimp

Will see if I'm off work. Looks good.

----------


## Woody

Pretty keen on this Gillie.  Please keep me posted.
I am not familiar at all with your old or new proposed rules and how they work. Some more detail on how it all works would be appreciated please.

Email me directly if that is more appropriate Gillie.

Cheers.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breyt

hi Gillie please put me down for 3 entries for both days

----------


## Gillie

> I am not familiar at all with your old or new proposed rules and how they work. Some more detail on how it all works would be appreciated please.


Old rules were pretty simple - use what ever you wanted to carry (within the caliber restriction). At each stage you are told what targets to shoot at and how many shots at each. You are given a shooting location and then any specific stage rules i.e no prone, no tripods, stage specific time limit, etc. All stages are a standing start, you have to range the target(s) set yourself up, and shoot at them within the time limit. 

Proposed rules would be very similar except you are told how many hits on each target for a stage will contribute to your score and you will be able to fire as many shots as you want to to get those hits. Your score is then factored based off the minimum shots required versus how many you actually fired. All stages have a strict time limit and once that time is finished you pack up and move on regardless if you have your hits or not. Only other real change is that this year i might give out the target ranges and reduce the stage time limits because of this.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I would be keen for the hunter class day.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah Im keen Gillie, But I think Im away chasing Reds in the SI that weekend. ( Gees my life is full of bad timing lol ) Will keep you posted.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hi @Gillie, please put me in, I will follow this thread with a special attention, I must start to sort out my "money tickets" to go up your way. 

Thank you for the invitation, this old man will have a blast if he make it. Lol!

Cheers

Mac

----------


## Savage1

Keen @Nibblet ? I'll put in for some leave.

----------


## Nibblet

> Keen @Nibblet ? I'll put in for some leave.


If ican sort my shit out then yeah

----------


## Savage1

Put me and  @Nibblet down for an entry each if possible.

Anywhere to pitch a tent down there?

----------


## Maca49

@Woody and me for Hunter maybe! What's your thoughts Graham?

----------


## Gillie

Sounds like we have a few people interested in coming along! That's awesome!  :Thumbsup: 

I wondered what have two events on the same weekend would do for entries. We wanted to have a weekend event that would hopefully make it worthwhile for people who had to travel to get to it. If you are travelling I am sure I can sort some accommodation for those people that don't mind fitting in (read bring your own camp stretcher!).

And just a little word about entering. The event is a nearly three months away and I completely understand that something else may come up in that time. So if you say you are "keen" or "interested" that is great, i'll pencil your name in and will not confirm your entry until you tell me you are coming along. If you say you are coming then i'll register you and confirm your entry. We do not ask for a deposit to confirm your entry - we rely on a honesty system. You say you are coming and I believe you, all that I ask is if you can't make it then just let me know. 

Of course, any questions or to register just get in touch!  :Grin:

----------


## Woody

Yep. Maybe both  hunter and LR centrefire if that's possible. I'm waiting to see a description of how things work, from Gillie.

----------


## Gillie

> Old rules were pretty simple - use what ever you wanted to carry (within the caliber restriction). At each stage you are told what targets to shoot at and how many shots at each. You are given a shooting location and then any specific stage rules i.e no prone, no tripods, stage specific time limit, etc. All stages are a standing start, you have to range the target(s) set yourself up, and shoot at them within the time limit. 
> 
> Proposed rules would be very similar except you are told how many hits on each target for a stage will contribute to your score and you will be able to fire as many shots as you want to to get those hits. Your score is then factored based off the minimum shots required versus how many you actually fired. All stages have a strict time limit and once that time is finished you pack up and move on regardless if you have your hits or not. Only other real change is that this year i might give out the target ranges and reduce the stage time limits because of this.


 @Woody see post #8. You will not be able to enter both hunter and open class centerfire - pick one. Open class will do the entire hunter class course plus more.

----------


## Maca49

@Gillie better have an old aged event for @Woody

----------


## Gillie

I am sure I can find an old open sight .303 that he will be able to compete with....

----------


## Woody

> I am sure I can find an old open sight .303 that he will be able to compete with....


A recent rule change has seen the banning of .223's, .260's and 6.5's as far too wimpy. Nothing less than 7mm is to be approved.
Note, it take age and experience to properly use 7mm, .284, .311 and .308 cals' you two!
Another proposed rule is that any competitor under the age of 65 must hop from station to station on one leg only. No changing  of hopping legs half way will be permitted on pain of penalty disqualification or worse-- for example not being allowed the use of a telescopic sight. Anyone under the age of 65 found to be using a telescopic sight will immediately be handicapped 25 points and compelled to donate any liquor supplies to the venerable older and classier competitors.

Lippiness may incur further severe penalties such as having to carry the girls handbags.

So there--!

:-)

----------


## Woody

I reckon we should go the whole hog  Maca49 and enter the Open Class.

----------


## Gillie

I'd be careful @Woody, i'll make the over 65 class pick up targets afterwards... And it takes something to shoot a 7mm and larger - not sure age and experience is the prerequisite - something wrong with the brain maybe  :Thumbsup: 

Got quite a few interested for the Saturday at this stage, a few less for the Sunday. I have some cool ideas for a couple of stages we haven't run before to keep things interesting as well.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> I reckon we should go the whole hog  Maca49 and enter the Open Class.


Remember to put a big arrow on your turret for UP and DOWN this time!

----------


## Savage1

I'm just waiting on confirmation of getting the time off but I'll be keen for both days and I'll try drag @Nibblet down.

Really need to get a LR scope on my rifle.

----------


## Gillie

@Woody, @Maca49 you guys can always share a rifle but as you are required to carry everything you need for the day I am going to have to insist you guys compete with one of your legs ties to each other (i.e. three legged race style)!  :Thumbsup: 

Oh and @Savage1 there is always the hunter class, you won't need to dial anything for that.

----------


## Maca49

> I'm just waiting on confirmation of getting the time off but I'll be keen for both days and I'll try drag @Nibblet down.
> 
> Really need to get a LR scope on my rifle.


Gillie if that's the case I'd be better off carrying him! :O O:

----------


## Woody

Yee Haaa. I like that idea Maca49. I'll bring the horsewhip  :Have A Nice Day:  

Do we need to organise a tent and stretchers, cooker etc?

Gillie can be cookie.
We DO need a competent ballistic expert who knows the difference between up and down though :15 8 212: 

If the batteries in the "MOD" generation's I-pod pads puck out, they will crap out big time which would level the playing field with us Old Bastards who only guess. Savage1 might not feel disadvantaged then.

I am thinking of bringing a 308 NORMA Magnum. That way there will be no gongs left to recover Gillie  :3 8 14: 

Bipods should be banned :36 7 5:  Why the heck blokes need a bipod to support a wimpy sized rifle beats me :Grin: 

Looking forward to it Gillie. Gonna be great fun.

----------


## Gillie

> The Tarata Medium Range event will be held on a property outside of Tarata, in Taranaki on the 21st and 22nd of November. This event involves a centre fire course on the Saturday and a rim fire course on the Sunday. The centre fire course will be broken down into a Hunter class (25 shots, targets out to ~300m) and an Open class (50 shots, targets out to 600m). We will allow calibres up to 300WinMag for the centre fire event. The rim fire event will be strictly limited to 22LR only and will involve some moving targets and longer distance targets, although the majority of targets will be between 10m and ~80m. Competitors will complete the courses in squads of three or four. Limited entries to both events.
> 
> Still have quite a few details to sort out with this event and I will announce those details closer to the date. For example I am thinking about making the centre fire open class an unlimited round count and just use time limits and round count to score - see how that changes people approaches to stages!  
> 
> Also a large proportion of the funds raised from this event will go to the Taranaki Sporting Shooter Hub (name to be confirmed)  a new range facility we are looking at here in Taranaki. 
> 
> Get in touch with myself if you are interested in coming along for one or both days for the Tarata event. Entries are only valid once they have been confirmed by myself or one of the other organisers. 
> 
> Feel free to check out the facebook page for announcements and the youtube channel for videos. I'll post updates here as well. Of course any queries just get in touch. 
> ...


Ok have sorted a few more details.

Entry fee for this event will be $40 per competitor for one day. If you are competing both days the entry fee will be $60 for the weekend per competitor. Junior shooters (15 and under) will shoot for free when accompanied by a adult also competing. A significant portion of the entry fees will be donated to one of the local clubs so come on out and support it!

Spectators are free but first priority at the BBQ will go to competitors. This is a spectator sport as all targets are steel and react well when hit!

Round count - 25 shots for hunter class, 50 for open class. There will be at least a couple of stages that will have an unlimited round count (within the stage time limit. So if you are competing then bring a long a few extra bullets! Round count for the 22LR event is still to be determined but plan on it being 40 shots at least!

Entry - you need to specifically contact me to confirm your entry. Message me on here if you like and i'll confirm your entry. If i haven't met you before don't be surprised if i ask you a couple of questions before confirming your entry! I'll be trying to ensure you have realistic expectations so there are no surprises.

Mentions:
 @Woody, @Maca49, @Nibblet, @Savage1, @PERRISCICABA, @Philipo, @25/08IMP, @Breyt, @gimp, @ebf, @bikerblokee, @Bagheera, @ChrisF

----------


## gimp

I sadly can't make it as that's the middle of a work trip for me. Bugger

----------


## Gillie

@gimp, i see there is a 22 Jungle Lane event at Benmore Station, Springfield, Christchurch in February 2016... i am looking to go but need work to play ball. 

Also our Hihitahi Challenge is coming up again at the end of January as well... date TBC

----------


## Woody

Gillie, I think two  "Old Bastards' will definitely make it for the Saturday. I will probably use my S&L .308 WIN.  I would really like to use the Norma magnum but I doubt I would be enjoying the recoil by the end of 50 rounds! Will go to the Taupo saddlers tomorrow and see if he has one that will fit Maca49. I have a good Aussie stock whip already sorted. If he founders, have you made provision for some stretcher bearers? I might need them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Geeze @Woody dribbles on! Probably in the middle of his supper! Old folk tend to do that while eating! Hahahahahahaha, I'll either shoot my 6.5 x 55 or my 17 hornet depending on weather/wind and if I can build up enough time on the 17. I'll only shoot the hunter class on the Saturday! :Grin:  thanks Gillie!

----------


## Woody

Wot about bring a Sharps buffalo rifle Maca49. 600 metres max range should be a piece of piss for it eh?  Would be very good fun to watch, if nothing else.

Yeh, it's hard to see what yer writing wen yor head is stil in the nose bag. Dammed barley straw makes me sneze too, which doesn't help much.

How far do we have to walk Gillie?

----------


## Maca49

Fucking miles  @Woody, but you got time to train on the Zimmer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

I really need to do some more vigorous walking than just hunting quail. Oh well, the bird season is over now, so I guess I better start humping a rifle around some hill somewhere.

----------


## Gillie

This one isn't much of a walk @Woody, similar to the Te Kuiti shoot with maybe a little more elevation to travel. That assumes of course, you bring a vehicle capable of safely getting up the hill to the first position or someone gives you a lift if you don't.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah Im still keen on doing the double Gillie, would be a good outing for the 30-06 ti once I get it back.

Will give ya a ring in the next week or two.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hey @Gillie, I am still keen however, I must organise myself regards my work, I will keep in touch. Cheers

Mac

----------


## Gillie

No worries guys. Just let me know. Got a few people coming along for the Saturday - not as many for the Sunday at this stage

----------


## Savage1

I'll be down for both days, just need to find a scope for my .308 now.

----------


## Woody

> I'll be down for both days, just need to find a scope for my .308 now.


Have you got a particular size or style of scope in mind Savage1 ?

----------


## Savage1

> Have you got a particular size or style of scope in mind Savage1 ?


5.5-22, 6-24, 8-32 type. I'm after a NF NXS but nothing has come up and the new prices scare me.

----------


## Woody

Yes, those are fairly big scopes alright. Bigger than anything I've got I'm afraid.

Scope prices are going nuts now, so I agree, sit, watch, wait and hope the right  2nd hand one pops up.

----------


## Gillie

Can't say I have seen too many of that type of scope come up at a really good price... for this medium range event you don't need that level of scope even in open class. There will only be a couple of targets past about 500 yards.

----------


## ebf

Savage, IMHO something like 4-16 would be a more sensible option for these types of shoots. Not all the shots are prone from stable position, you don't want to go too high for lowest magnification. Think I had a 4-12 on for last year's event.

----------


## Gillie

> Not all the shots are prone from stable position, you don't want to go too high for lowest magnification


 @ebf, stop spoiling my fun! I had visions of  @Savage1 trying to hit a 2" dot standing at 15m three times in a minute or so, with his scope on 8x...

And no I do not consider myself vindictive... much  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Gillie, if someone checked your passport, I'm pretty sure they would see "sadist" as your middle name.

Just a few of the "fun" items I have encountered on your shoots:

The plywood "slit"
The #%^*+= cargo net (again, and again, coz you know how much we love that thing...)
The "lets see how far down the hill a lefty shooter can roll" stage
The "only thing holding me up is my toes" downhill shot
The dancing diamond on a single strap stage...

Pretty sure there have been others that I've tried to forget  :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

Yeah, I don't think you were at the Tarata event that had the "contortionist sheep ledge" or the Rotorua event we had the "stuck in a rock" stage...  :Grin:

----------


## Savage1

It's for my FTR rifle, I had a 6-24x Sightron on it which I probably shouldn't have sold. It's not a hunting rifle.

8-32x would be higher than I want, I did a season of FTR with a 14x and found it to be lacking. However if a nice NF NXS in that kind of power range came up then I'd be interested.

If I can't find a scope then I'll just use my hunting rifle, 2-7x.

----------


## Woody

The bushnell elites in LRHS in up to 3- 12x or 6-18x might fill the bill, but about  2g's. Unconditional warranty and good reticles and mls adjustments. I have a couple. FFp.

----------


## Woody

Leupold Mark AR 6-18x40 AO T1 Matte Mil Dot 67405 

I have been pleasantly surprised with the clarity and quality of the 3-9 version of this. The dial have both 223 and mls scribed on each turret. Price is about  $1250 at gun City.

----------


## Gillie

> Gillie, I think two  "Old Bastards' will definitely make it for the Saturday. I will probably use my S&L .308 WIN.  I would really like to use the Norma magnum but I doubt I would be enjoying the recoil by the end of 50 rounds!


Where does the Norma Magnum sit compared to a 300Win Mag Woody? I ask as the competition is limited to nothing bigger than a 300WinMag. 


Just an update on entries. I currently have over 30 entries for the Saturday centre fire match and therefore any further registrations will go on a wait list. As people already registered pull out their spots will be offered to those on the wait list. 

Members on here who have registered for the Saturday:  @scoped,  @lost,  @Breyt +2,  @The Bloke +3,  @kimjon,  @Flincher,  @Savage1,  @Nibblet,  @Bagheera,  @Woody,  @Maca49,  @Nakiboy
Members on here I have as keen or interested for the Saturday:  @25/08IMP,  @Philipo,  @PERRISCICABA,  @shift14,  @kirabilli


I have about 20 entries for the Sunday 22LR event and so entries for the Sunday are still available.

----------


## Maca49

> Where does the Norma Magnum sit compared to a 300Win Mag Woody? I ask as the competition is limited to nothing bigger than a 300WinMag. 
> 
> 
> Just an update on entries. I currently have over 30 entries for the Saturday centre fire match and therefore any further registrations will go on a wait list. As people already registered pull out their spots will be offered to those on the wait list. 
> 
> Members on here who have registered for the Saturday:  @scoped,  @lost,  @Breyt +2,  @The Bloke +3,  @kimjon,  @Flincher,  @Savage1,  @Nibblet,  @Bagheera,  @Woody,  @Maca49,  @Nakiboy
> Members on here I have as keen or interested for the Saturday:  @25/08IMP,  @Philipo,  @PERRISCICABA,  @shift14,  @kirabilli
> 
> 
> I have about 20 entries for the Sunday 22LR event and so entries for the Sunday are still available.


all good with me at this stage

----------


## Woody

I really don't know which rifle I will use Gillie. but to answer your question comparing .308 Norma mag to 300 Win mag;-- the 308 Norma mag is almost but not quite as powerful as the Win mag. My loads are sending a 180 grain SGK at MV 2900fps. Could load it higher but my load shoots under 3/4moa at 300m so I am well content with that mv. I will most likely just shoot the 20 ? target Hunter class and will probably use 308Win or 30-06 as on reflection, 60 targets for the other cf shoot may be a bit more than I can justify at present.

----------


## Gillie

Sounds fine Woody.

----------


## scoped

@HNTMAD @craigc

----------


## HNTMAD

> @HNTMAD @craigc


Thanks But Craig and I will be filling the freezer in Kaikoura, deer/Chamois and pigs are better tasting than paper and or steel 

Hamish

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hey @Gillie, i am "still" keen but i will need to "confirm" a bit closer to the dates, maybe in the first few days of november, life has been "difficult" with work.
Please keep me in mind and if someone with a "SURE" interest is available put it on and i will go to the "waiting" list.

Thank you a lot for the mention and invitation.

All the best.

Mac

----------


## Gillie

No worries Mac, I am looking at redesigning the course and target layout at the moment to try and accommodate more people. 

I started with 5 stages, each shot twice (shot slightly differently but with generally the same targets). Now I am looking at 10 stages each shot once using targets specific to that stage. With 4 person squads and 10 stages I could reasonably comfortably increase the entry limit to 40 or so. With 4 person squads and 10 stages - lets say 20 minutes per squad per stage (which never seems to work!) - that means about 3.5 hours to run. In reality once you add the safety briefing and get people underway on the course that means we will likely finish shooting for the BBQ about 3pm. With more people that will only get longer... makes for a long day for particularly for competitors that are planning on travelling home the same day. 

Sweetas though, I will be in touch as soon as spots open up.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Spectators welcome? I mite come for a look and meet a few more of you guys if so never done anything like this so would be cool to come and have a look

----------


## Gillie

@EVILWAYZ, spectators are fine. 

No entry fee for spectators of course but first priority at the BBQ will go to competitors. Spectators will still get some BBQ of course, but I had better feed the paying competitors first!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

I have been asked a couple of times now about the gear requirements for the upcoming Tarata Medium Range event. So here goes, this is my minimum, recommended, and optional gear requirements.

Minimum Gear:Appropriate footwear for a working farmWind/waterproof jacket as appropriateHearing protection (plugs, muffs or both)Reliable and safe rifle/ammunition suitable for the event i.e. sighted in!Good set of binoculars for spotting/scoringTime keeping device (watch, phone, stop watch, etc.)Day pack with snack and drinkPencil or ball point pen for scoring*Common sense and a good attitude!*
Additional Recommended GearHat and sunscreenRangefinder (target distances will be given in meters only)Bipod and rear bag (recommended for Open class, Hunter class if you want)Ballistic drop data (Open class - printed, phone, etc.)Rifle and optic cleaning and maintenance gear
Additional Optional GearSpotting scope instead of binocularsShooting slingNote pad and pencilCamera
We typically recommend that for hunters you come along with your normal hunting gear i.e. practice your field shooting with the gear you will likely have with you out in the field. I can't think of anything else I would recommend you bring along at the moment but if I do I'll add it to this post.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

i have a couple of open spots if someone else wants to attend. Get in touch!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kimjon

What a great day, many thanks Simon for all your hard work, plus thanks to all others who helped out both before during and afterwards to make this happen...a lot of work, but very appreciated.

Getting sunburnt wasn't an issue this year, and when you have ginger hair and pasty skin...any day out without getting toasted by the sun is a good day! I had a fun crew to shoot with and enjoyed their company, plus got to witness some impressive shooting! My own shooting was less than impressive, but we all have our good and bad days, that's just life. I tried a few new things and they didn't quite pay off, but that's the price of education :Thumbsup: 

I would encourage anyone to come to these days, even non competitors, as the knowledge from the more experienced guys was freely shared and you only stand to learn from such people. But shooting is even more fun if you can.

Once again, many thanks to all involved.

Kim

----------


## Maca49

Good day in the wet shooing with Woody, Johnathon and Trev. Good to meet Kimjon. Thanks Gillie for a challenging course. Woody a good mate to travel with and his wife supplied some yum food and really strong coffee! White bait fritters at Moki on the way home were a highlight as well. 550 Ks for the day and about 50 rounds of ammo, had one round left. Oh you want to know my score, let's say I didn't win any chocs, but I scared the shit out of some of those gongs! Thanks once again

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Idiot me! What a looser I am. 
I actually would not be able to attend it BUT, if I was I would be in big "shit"(I am sorry for the words). I actually booked it to the weekend of 27-29 of November and I "almost" book flights to those dates...
I am very happy tha once again it was a success, congratulations  @Gillie for the organisation and to hose who attend the event, I am shame that I "couldn't" make it. 
All the best everyone, I will for sure see you all sometime soon. 

Mac

----------


## shift14

> What a great day, many thanks Simon for all your hard work, plus thanks to all others who helped out both before during and afterwards to make this happen...a lot of work, but very appreciated.
> 
> Getting sunburnt wasn't an issue this year, and when you have ginger hair and pasty skin...any day out without getting toasted by the sun is a good day! I had a fun crew to shoot with and enjoyed their company, plus got to witness some impressive shooting! My own shooting was less than impressive, but we all have our good and bad days, that's just life. I tried a few new things and they didn't quite pay off, but that's the price of education
> 
> I would encourage anyone to come to these days, even non competitors, as the knowledge from the more experienced guys was freely shared and you only stand to learn from such people. But shooting is even more fun if you can.
> 
> Once again, many thanks to all involved.
> 
> Kim


Absolutely, as a first timer, I'd recommend this shoot as not too demanding or intimidating.

My big fcuk up was not checking my EL binos, they were set on yards, (and I forgot  how to change them )so guesstimating TBR using my yards displayed and Simons ranges in meters did my head in......PPPP,..... preparation prevents piss poor performance.

Huge thankyou to the organizers and hosts from me.

Enjoyed your company too Kim, Cheers,

Bevan

----------


## Maca49

Sorry I didn't meet you @shift14 we need name tags for these events!

----------


## shift14

> Sorry I didn't meet you @shift14 we need name tags for these events!


Good idea, name and call sign if applicable

B

----------


## Flincher

Thanks simon much appreciated.  My score would of been a shit hot game of golf haha. The fun factor more than made up for it.  :Have A Nice Day:   never had a chance to shoot much past 100m

----------


## Gillie

Thanks very much Guys, 
Had a big weekend - 35 competitors on Saturday (which make this a big event for us) even with the wet weather we had. Great to see people come along and test themselves and their setups against the courses set. It worked out about half the competitors shot the open class course with the other half shooting the hunter class course. Some very good shooting on display although there were nearly as many hits on the open class "no shoot" targets as there was on the actual target set up behind them! I got a bunch of photos on the Saturday and a few on Sunday as well. I have put a couple on the facebook page and when I get the chance will put some on here as well.

Again thanks to everyone who made it along, some competitors had to do a fair amount of driving and it is certainly appreciated.

Couple of photos from yesterdays 22LR event - weather was much nicer than Saturday!

----------


## Woody

Yep. Agree with all the comments so far; it was an entertaining shoot.. Agree with Kimjon we have good and not so good days, but it is great to see some of the young shooters going well in trying conditions. Maca49 and I did not score well, but then, he couldn't see much other than water through those cheap bino's of his anyway, and I'm too deaf to hear the gong strikes.  :Grin: 

Good bunch of competitors there. Thanks to Gillie, all his helpers and also to the hosts who made their farm available.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Now do you want to know how many you really hit? .....................................? About 5 less than I gave you, I always feel sorry for pensioners, hahahaha

----------


## Gillie

Once I have typed up all the results i'll post forum member's scores and placings if you like. By my count there was about 11 forum members in attendance.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

> Absolutely, as a first timer, I'd recommend this shoot as not too demanding or intimidating.
> 
> My big fcuk up was not checking my EL binos, they were set on yards, (and I forgot  how to change them )so guesstimating TBR using my yards displayed and Simons ranges in meters did my head in......PPPP,..... preparation prevents piss poor performance.


Ouch, this would have had me questioning everything I did. You should have asked me when I was walking around, if you had queried the distance discrepancy I might have been able to help. 

Oh and due to timing with the stage setups the swinger target distance given was definitely out!

----------


## shift14

> Ouch, this would have had me questioning everything I did. You should have asked me when I was walking around, if you had queried the distance discrepancy I might have been able to help. 
> 
> Oh and due to timing with the stage setups the swinger target distance given was definitely out!


All good, the display in the EL's gave me line of sight and TBR in yards. At most stations there was only a yard or two in it.

I either used your ranges in metres or mentally converted TBR in yards to metres, for every 100 yards displayed, I took 9 off to get metres, or part thereof....

I really enjoyed the day, many thanks.

B

----------


## scoped

Oh look an orange hat! ^^

Thanks to Simon, Gemma, Malcom + crew for the organisation and Hans + family for their hospitality and use of their land. Myself and @lost had a bloody good weekend as always at the Gillice boys events

Nice to catch up with a few familiar faces, had to lol a bit with all these flash wagons getting stuck up the track, meanwhile the Suzuki powered thru! haha

Had a few problems with the rifle resulting in a few mis fires, am looking at it now, but a bit gutted as i lost 2-3 stages worth of points  :Sad:  thats the way it is sometimes, life goes on!

Hostages better watch out if im shooting near them :Thumbsup: 

Shared a 22 with @lost, never used it before, some say they heard a machine gun  :Omg:  dat 10 round mag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

The minus 5 pointer was REALLY hilarious Maca49 thought. I think he was that scared of it he shot 20 metres uphill of it   :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

A few photos off the iPhone

----------


## Gillie

> The minus 5 pointer was REALLY hilarious Maca49 thought. I think he was that scared of it he shot 20 metres uphill of it


 I really shouldn't perpetuate the term hostage. They were "no shoot" targets hanging in front of, and partially covering a target for score... but lets just say more than one person decided dead men tell no tales and decided that the best bet was to simply hit all three - both no shoot targets and the target in the middle for score.  :Thumbsup:  The eventual winner of open class did this as well! I thought they were a very harsh but entertaining target.

----------


## Maca49

I thought they were the easy ones! Especially shooting with @Woody  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Friwi

Looks like you guys had fun.
So regarding rimfire rifles, what were the top 3 shooting?  
And in big bore, what were the winning combination ( rifle, calibre scope....)?

----------


## Woody

> I really shouldn't perpetuate the term hostage. They were "no shoot" targets hanging in front of, and partially covering a target for score... but lets just say more than one person decided dead men tell no tales and decided that the best bet was to simply hit all three - both no shoot targets and the target in the middle for score.  The eventual winner of open class did this as well! I thought they were a very harsh but entertaining target.


It was hard case. if YOU HIT THE CENTRE, THEN ALL THREE MOVED AND  then of course the poor shooter was never going to get the benefit of the doubt. Cruel, but the only solution was to laugh. The whole shoot was all about fun and camaraderie after all. Bloody good value Gillie and Co'.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Hey quit you belly aching YOU MISSED and Gillie agrees!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## scoped

Sure it doesn't need disputing? lol

----------


## Gillie

I suspect we should be considering a bribe before we consider the dispute...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Maca49 will gladly pay---- for silence   :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

A few photos from the center fire match...

Eventual 1st place in open class


A tricky prone shot that many would have been better off shooting sitting


I like the rain guard on the scope...


A very good team - he was second in open class, she was second in hunter class


Eventual 1st in hunter class


Rules for this stage were "no bipods" several people thought that also meant "no prone"


Yes we got wet... but we still had fun!

----------


## Maca49

Senility is all I have to offer! :O O:

----------


## Gillie

Yep, ok if that is all the bribe is going to be then @Woody you definitely missed horribly. In fact, all evidence indicates you somehow managed to hit both "no shoot" targets with that miss...

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Thanks Gillie Appreciated!! Nothing worse than these guys that think they can shoot!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## lost

Thanks again Simon for another awesome shoot!! Had a bloody awesome weekend, even with the shite weather  :Have A Nice Day:  

Awesome to catch up with old faces, and to meet a couple more new faces too  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks for not putting up a photo with me half tumbling down that slope with that rifle @Gillie ....  :Grin:

----------


## lost

Thanks again Simon for another awesome shoot!! Had a bloody awesome weekend, even with the weather  :Have A Nice Day:  

Awesome to catch up with old faces, and to meet a couple more new faces too  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks for not putting up a photo with me half tumbling down that slope with that rifle @Gillie ....  :Grin:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Gutted I couldn't make it to come have a look and meet some of you forgot it was Fleetwood mac weekend and was on my home from dorkland

----------


## Woody

> Thanks Gillie Appreciated!! Nothing worse than these guys that think they can shoot!!


And blokes who use cupholders mistaking them for Rainguarde bino's  :Have A Nice Day: 

 :Grin:  :Sad:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

It was darned great fun tho. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Some forum member results for the medium range event...
Open class - 200 points possible - 17 competitors.Hennie260 - 126 points - 2nd in open class - top scored on 3 of ten stagesThe Bloke - 112 points - 3rd in open class - top scored on 4 of ten stages and the only person to get a clean 5 straight hits on the rapid stageBagherra - 98 points - 7th in open class - perfect score on the learn your limits stagelost - 92 points - 8th in open class - highest score on the 590m stage and only person to get more than 3 hits on the swingerShift14 - 85 points - 9th in open class - perfect score on the learn your limits stagehindquarters - 83 points - 10th in open classkimjon - 64 points - 12th in open class - one of three competitors that went 5 for 5 misses on the rapid stage for a stage score of -15 points, custom Remington was beaten by 4 Tikkas and 2 sakos!!  :Thumbsup: scoped - 55 points - 13th in open class - hitting "no shoot" targets cost you...
Hunter class - 100 points possible - 18 competitors.Maca49 - 47 points - 7th equal in hunter classkirabilli - 46 points - 9th in hunter class - perfect score on three of ten stagesWoody - 20 points - 15th in hunter classFlincher - 18 points - 16th equal in hunter class - hitting "no shoot" targets cost you...

----------


## Woody

Chaaaa Maca49. Well shot mate. :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

> Some forum member results for the medium range event...
> Open class - 200 points possible - 17 competitors.Hennie260 - 126 points - 2nd in open class - top scored on 3 of ten stagesThe Bloke - 112 points - 3rd in open class - top scored on 4 of ten stages and the only person to get a clean 5 straight hits on the rapid stageBagherra - 98 points - 7th in open class - perfect score on the learn your limits stagelost - 92 points - 8th in open class - highest score on the 590m stage and only person to get more than 3 hits on the swingerShift14 - 85 points - 9th in open class - perfect score on the learn your limits stagehindquarters - 83 points - 10th in open classkimjon - 64 points - 12th in open class - one of three competitors that went 5 for 5 misses on the rapid stage for a stage score of -15 points, custom Remington was beaten by 4 Tikkas and 2 sakos!! scoped - 55 points - 13th in open class - hitting "no shoot" targets cost you...
> Hunter class - 100 points possible - 18 competitors.Maca49 - 47 points - 7th equal in hunter classkirabilli - 46 points - 9th in hunter class - perfect score on three of ten stagesWoody - 20 points - 15th in hunter classFlincher - 18 points - 16th equal in hunter class - hitting "no shoot" targets cost you...



Thanks for that. I'll be back and would like to put more faces to names.

B

----------


## Maca49

Geeze the bribes really do work Thanks Gillie

----------


## Maca49

> Chaaaa Maca49. Well shot mate.


 @Woody mate really sorry for calling all those shots wrong! I didn't need too! :Thumbsup: Yeah Right! Have to checked your scope yet?

----------


## Woody

Been to busy on other stuff Maca49. Will get round tu-it eventually tho! I think I might look for a B&C or Varminter to keep things simpler for us older fellows  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Buy a Sako mate, I'll sell you my scope? And put my Vortex

----------


## kimjon

Yup, I wasn't exactly tactical in my shooting decisions...lost another -10 points on the non contact (trying to be pc) target too... then dug in my heels and didn't want to score points on the big target at 600y, nope id rather miss the little target again and again.... :Grin: 

Nothing wrong with my rifle, its the user who sucked :-)

Kj

----------


## kirabilli

after the weekend I concluded that my rifle is like my wife, when ever we go out together, one of us comes home grumpy, doesn't matter wether I am gentle or rough I just don't seem to get the result I want, they can both sit in the car for 4 hours drive home without saying a word but when you finally get home you know exactly how much you have disappointed them.

----------


## Flincher

I think i lost as much points as i gained haha.  More trigger time is on order.

----------


## Woody

Yep. More of these shoots is the order of the day I reckon.

----------


## Gillie

> Yup, I wasn't exactly tactical in my shooting decisions...lost another -10 points on the non contact (trying to be pc) target too... then dug in my heels and didn't want to score points on the big target at 600y, nope id rather miss the little target again and again....
> 
> Nothing wrong with my rifle, its the user who sucked :-)


Don't worry, I shot a field competition yesterday and made several stupid decisions but luckily they were pretty much all on the first stage. Didn't foul the barrel like I was allowed to do, didn't reset the windage from Tarata the previous weekend, then dawdled my way through the stage so the last couple of shots were rushed, clipped the very edge of the "no-shoot" target twice, dodgy trigger control didn't help either... and that one stage cost me the overall match win... my lack of practice making itself evident!

Still, it leaves room for me to improve next time!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

Yep. If everything was perfect all the time there would be no challenges and life would be very boring. Worse still, the inbuilt male gene that makes a bit of banter a lifestyle and fun necessity,  would get very disgruntled. A man I have a lot of respect for once said to me; "mate, the man who hasn't made a mistake hasn't done anything."

----------


## Gillie

Quite true Woody, but as I have been trying to win that trophy for a year or two now coming so close and to loose it on some really basic screw-ups on my part is a bitter pill to swallow. I was talking to someone over the weekend about some sports psychology - if something does go well you don't want to take that experience into the next event (i.e. negative thinking produces negative results) and so the easiest way to leave it behind you is to blame someone/something else. I struggle to believe this is what they teach professional sports people - no wonder some of them come across as arrogant as f$#k. 

To rub salt in the wound is the fact the guy that won the event was using a 308...  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Woody

Yeash. I checked my 30-06 yesterday. Now I am revising a certain load I experimented with in the wrong place---

Should've used the 308   :Have A Nice Day:    and dealt with certainties but wtf; it doesn't matter because the entertainment more than compensated. Look forward to the next attempt ay.

The winners on the day generally did things better than the rest of us and provided they were honest, then they deserved to be there.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Im really happy for an old bugger!! @Woody hahahaha

----------


## Maca49

> Quite true Woody, but as I have been trying to win that trophy for a year or two now coming so close and to loose it on some really basic screw-ups on my part is a bitter pill to swallow. I was talking to someone over the weekend about some sports psychology - if something does go well you don't want to take that experience into the next event (i.e. negative thinking produces negative results) and so the easiest way to leave it behind you is to blame someone/something else. I struggle to believe this is what they teach professional sports people - no wonder some of them come across as arrogant as f$#k. 
> 
> To rub salt in the wound is the fact the guy that won the event was using a 308...


Ive a guy here that has never admitted being wrong or apologised in all the time ive known him, shifts the blame to someone else everytime.t guess that he has a small willy and that stops him manning up!! but its frustrating :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Woody

> Im really happy for an old bugger!! @Woody hahahaha


There's always another day Maca49   :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

Once I get my shit together I will put up a thread about the 2016 version of this event...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

Very good. I got a 6.5*55 specially to give Maca49 a run. Hes gonna be my gunbearer :-)

----------


## ChrisF

Simon , do you have a date for this yrs shoot ?

Cheers  Chris

----------

